# Things you shouldn't do at any cell phone store.



## SeriesN (Oct 21, 2013)

Some of you might know, some of you don't, I work under T-mobile as branch manager and also somehow happens to own 2 multi-carrier cell phone stores. I deal with a lot of people on a day to day basis and some of the things just makes me want to throw soda on peoples face.

"I pay my bill here and now the phone don't turn on. You broke it"
Use your logic, you gave us your phone number and we paid your bill. No one even touched your phone. What do you mean by we broke your phone?

"I want to pay my bill, but I don't know my phone number and I do not have my cell phone with me, can you find out with my first name?"
Of course. I mean there aren't a lot of people with their first name Jhon you know.

"Why don't you guys offer unlimited 4g for 50$? Internet should be free"
Yep. I blame human.

"My bill was due yesterday, why did they cut me off today midnight?"
I don't know. Maybe, because you didn't pay on time?

"Customer : How much is this "X" phone? Us : 500$, Customer :Why?"
Because this is wonderland.

(Sign clearly shows this is a t-mobile corporate store) "Hi, Do you guys take payment for Con-Edison?"
@[email protected]

(This happens at my multi-carrier store a lot) "Hi, I want to pay bill for someone but I don't know what company or how much is the bill, can you find out with the phone number?"
Nope. We can't go through 40+ diff company portals to check your friends info.

"Hi, Just looking"
No. Don't just come in to show your face. We have tracking installed and need to make certain % of conversion. You are just making our life more difficult.

"What is the difference between Iphone vs S4?"
You just want to open a can of worms, don't you.

(Sees people standing behind him/her to pay their bills, instead of moving out faster) "US : Mam, can we please have your phone number so we can process your payment. Customer : Don't you see I am on the phone talking?"
@[email protected]


Please don't curse at us because we are moving slowly. We have to go through certain checks during every payment and it can take time.

Don't burst into our store yelling and cursing. Because as soon as you do that, we lose our interest in you and are less happy to assist you with any issue.

A pleasant smile, hello and thank you goes a long way when you want us to help you with an issue. (This goes for any industry).

Let us finish explaining the situation and what solution we have for you before you go Mr. Know it all and scream at our face. We are just a very small part of the corporate and have 0 power to change what is going on.

Don't ask us "Why Tax?".

We are not selling fish or vegetables. Please don't try to negotiate phone price. Do you know, we make close to 0 profit when we sell a phone without service? That is correct. The 5c you paid 550 for, we pay 580 and we get a small "x%" of commission at the end of the month.

If you are not 18 and not assisted by adult, I can't sell you any phone or service. End of the story.

If you are not the rightful account holder (with valid ID), we can not and will not release any info to you.

Do you know, if you are nice to the sales people, we can offer you some hidden discount?

Don't flirt with girl who is behind the computer cause you are not the only one who does that.

If you are a prepaid customer, you have to pay the full amount due. You can't pay X amount to get your service back up and running.

Accessories don't come free so no, we can't give you free case and chargers.

If we tell you that there is a minimum you have to add, don't try to argue because there is nothing else we can do.


----------



## ChrisM (Oct 21, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> "What is the difference between Iphone vs S4?"
> 
> 
> You just want to open a can of worms, don't you.


The simplest way to answer that is to just tell the truth and say the iPhone.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 21, 2013)

> some of the things just makes me want to throw soda on peoples face.


Just make sure the cup isn't over 16 ounces if you decide to throw soda in someone's face or you'll have da mayor breathing down your neck.


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 21, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> The simplest way to answer that is to just tell the truth and say the iPhone.


"You can't use non apple certified charger, you can't download not signed apps, you can't download music with itunes, you can't downgrade to non crappy OS, if you forget your icloud pass, you device is bricked" Should I continue?


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 21, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> Just make sure the cup isn't over 16 ounces if you decide to throw soda in someone's face or you'll have da mayor breathing down your neck.


Hail Bloomy


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 21, 2013)

Lol, know exactly the feeling.  Was managing a few locally owned cell phone stores in the past.  Not entirely sure, given the chance, I would ever do that again.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 21, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Some of you might know, some of you don't, I under T-mobile as branch manager and also somehow happens to own 2 multi-carrier cell phone stores. I deal with a lot of people on a day to day basis and some of the things just makes me want to throw soda on peoples face.
> 
> 
> "I pay my bill here and now the phone don't turn on. You broke it"
> ...


First off, is the first sentence of this post even English?

_"Some of you might know, some of you don't, I under T-mobile as branch manager and also somehow happens to own 2 multi-carrier cell phone stores."_

Seriously, no idea what that is supposed to mean.

_"Hi, Just looking"_

No. Don't just come in to show your face. We have tracking installed and need to make certain % of conversion. You are just making our life more difficult.

This one I can't understand either, if I want to come in and look around an ask questions about the product before I buy it, you should be kind enough to answer my questions.  I don't care how much you make, I am there to spend my hard earned money and if I come in to ask questions, you shouldn't act as if its a chore to answer them, it is your job.

_(Sees people standing behind him/her to pay their bills, instead of moving out faster) "US : Mam, can we please have your phone number so we can process your payment. Customer : Don't you see I am on the phone talking?"_

_@[email protected]_

The issue of people rudely speaking on their phone in shopping lines is not exclusive to you, its common in all service based businesses.  Food, Electronics, etc. Yes, it is EXTREMELY rude to talk on  your phone if you are in line to buy something or are in the process of buying something.  This is something that "our" culture has allowed to happen which really needs to stop.  I spent many years working as a Chef and Manager at different restaurants, and on multiple occasions I have (against our sales rules) refused service to people who choose to do this and think its ok.  Usually I would send them to the back of the line or if they are rude about it I would refuse them service at all.  Anyone who disagrees with this should punch them self in the face. Period.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, why so serious?


----------



## drmike (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, this cellular industry, it is rotten.

Can't blame customers for being so stupid.  I mean how many people bitch because someone sold them UNLIMITED data just last month?

Game like that make customers feel dumb, so some start acting dumb.

The free accessories, what a hoot.   This stuff really doesn't cost much to manufacture.   End stores buying premium fashion names, well, of course, margins suck competing with everyone else.   I'd just import lots of China love with products other fools don't have and enjoy better margins.

It's going to get  A LOT WORSE.

If you aren't selling non-plan phones, better get to it already.   I bet 2 years out a huge chunk of US market will be on non-plan pay-ahead model.

I HATE THE CELLULAR racket.  Looked at bill other day, 16% of the bill was taxes, surcharges and other government pass throughs.   Oddly my pay ahead plan has about  $1 of that compared to $10+ for the contract service.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 21, 2013)

drmike said:


> If you aren't selling non-plan phones, better get to it already.   I bet 2 years out a huge chunk of US market will be on non-plan pay-ahead model.



That's a very dangerous game.  With no clear way to find whether a phone is stolen or reported for fraud etc.  Costly and just dangerous.

Plus the fact that ANY GSM carrier in the USA will allow a phone to be reported stolen AFTER sale.  Now they have made their money off you and got a new phone while you sit on a costly paper weight.  I've seen this happen WEEKS after being sold, active on another account even.


----------



## drmike (Oct 21, 2013)

Rule #1, don't buy fashion trash.   No one wants my 2011-2012 model phone.  I can buy a crate of them and pelt people with them 

If cell cos or resellers are selling then jacking people like that... expect to see crazy incidents in no time.


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 21, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> _"Hi, Just looking"_
> 
> 
> No. Don't just come in to show your face. We have tracking installed and need to make certain % of conversion. You are just making our life more difficult.
> ...


Here is the thing, most of these people are window shopper. They will come every day, ask questions about products they don't even want to buy.

Those who are here for "Just looking", are not the one who tend to convert into paying customer. Sure, if you want to buy a phone, I will spend my whole day explaining and answering each and every single questions you might have.

There is a big difference between "Hi, I want to purchase Galaxy Note 3" and " I am just here to see how the Note 3 looks".


----------



## drmike (Oct 21, 2013)

Retail is turning into product test drive area.

Pretty soon that will be for everything except necessities (think food, base clothing)... everything will cost far more (already sort of does) at retail and most transactions will be made online for purchasing tangible goods.


----------



## Kadar (Oct 21, 2013)

I feel for you SeriesN, I work at Wal-mart in the connection center so I barely have access to any of the systems, and people are always bringing in their issues that I can't really help with because I am not a corporate store or have any access to the internal systems.

My favorite has to be, can I use this T-Mobile  prepaid phone on Verizon?


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 21, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> First off, is the first sentence of this post even English?
> 
> _"Some of you might know, some of you don't, I under T-mobile as branch manager and also somehow happens to own 2 multi-carrier cell phone stores."_
> 
> ...


I was able to read it just fine.   Just teach y our mind to autocorrect


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 21, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> (This happens at my multi-carrier store a lot) "Hi, I want to pay bill for someone but I don't know what company or how much is the bill, can you find out with the phone number?"
> 
> 
> Nope. We can't go through 40+ diff company portals to check your friends info.


Even I ask this when I'm paying my own bills. And they answers it quickly  ^_^


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 21, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Even I ask this when I'm paying my own bills. And they answers it quickly  ^_^


You likely missed the part where he stated MULTI carrier.  This means they service multiple carriers in their store and have access to the same number of different billing systems.

If you expect ANY employee at a multi carrier location to do that...  When they MAY make 3% on that payment.  Not gonna happen.  Shouldn't be expected, if you can't care enough to remember who you are paying why should we?


----------



## Damian (Oct 22, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> The issue of people rudely speaking on their phone in shopping lines is not exclusive to you, its common in all service based businesses.  Food, Electronics, etc. Yes, it is EXTREMELY rude to talk on  your phone if you are in line to buy something or are in the process of buying something.  This is something that "our" culture has allowed to happen which really needs to stop.  I spent many years working as a Chef and Manager at different restaurants, and on multiple occasions I have (against our sales rules) refused service to people who choose to do this and think its ok.  Usually I would send them to the back of the line or if they are rude about it I would refuse them service at all.  Anyone who disagrees with this should punch them self in the face. Period.


When I was a wee bairn, I worked at a gas station, and people would come in to buy various things while talking on their cellphone. When they paid, I'd usually put their change down on the counter instead of into their hand. It was rare that anyone ever noticed this (because they were yammering away on their phone) but it entertained me thoroughly to see them struggle to pick up their change with one hand.


----------



## mikho (Oct 22, 2013)

I've seen more then a few stores here with signs that clearly states that "if you are talking on the phone, don't expect service until you hang up. "


The person talking on the phone won't like it but the other customers will.


----------



## Tactical (Oct 22, 2013)

This is my Tmobile Cellphone!  Thats why i can't pickup my change because both hands are on this to handle it!


----------



## Damian (Oct 22, 2013)

Speaking of off-the-hinges, check out http://forums.att.com/t5/Wireless-General-Care-and/The-insurance-is-a-rip-off/m-p/3084801#M189408 for some craziness.


Every instance of thousands is "THOUSANDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"... apparently this person is a sssssssnake.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 22, 2013)

Damian said:


> Speaking of off-the-hinges, check out http://forums.att.com/t5/Wireless-General-Care-and/The-insurance-is-a-rip-off/m-p/3084801#M189408 for some craziness.
> 
> Every instance of thousands is "THOUSANDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"... apparently this person is a sssssssnake.


Dat person be cray


----------



## Ruchirablog (Oct 22, 2013)

MCH-Phil said:


> You likely missed the part where he stated MULTI carrier.  This means they service multiple carriers in their store and have access to the same number of different billing systems.
> 
> If you expect ANY employee at a multi carrier location to do that...  When they MAY make 3% on that payment.  Not gonna happen.  Shouldn't be expected, if you can't care enough to remember who you are paying why should we?


Yes I'm talking about multi carrier payment stores. Here we can pay the bills at big electronic retail stores. Normally billing terminal shows the account info when the operator enters the account/phone number to the system. So there is no extra steps involved other than speaking the amount to the client. 


Maybe his terminal doesn't display the details of the account.


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 22, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Yes I'm talking about multi carrier payment stores. Here we can pay the bills at big electronic retail stores. Normally billing terminal shows the account info when the operator enters the account/phone number to the system. So there is no extra steps involved other than speaking the amount to the client.
> 
> Maybe his terminal doesn't display the details of the account.


Nope. In the states, it is not the same. Mainly because 80# companies don't have their own network and are subleasing


----------

